
The online silencer market is booming, despite efforts to contain it - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/26/20828900/silencer-suppressor-online-sales-gun-accesories-atf-rules
======
slowhand09
Ridiculous article. People make many things. Building a suppressor vs buying a
suppressor = tomatoe or tomaahtoe. Form 1 vs Form 4. Get caught with an
illegal one and you pay a huge price. For possessing a device which turns a
big hearing-damage-sized noise into a smaller firecracker-loud noise, which
smart people still wear hearing protection when using. This article wants you
to think its like the movies. I've fired guns with suppressors. They are loud.
OSHA would require them, but then BAFTE couldn't collect a big fee on them.

